# Great kitchen gadgets and small appliances



## Josie1945 (Jan 29, 2011)

We have had a thread on usless kitchen gadgets.How about usefull and and great kitchen gadgets and small appliances. 
My first one would be My Ninga Chopper Blender 

Josie


----------



## babetoo (Jan 29, 2011)

i love my immersion blender. have hanging on hook under neath a cupboard.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll second the Ninja, the first version anyway, the blue one. I wish food processors had that double stacked blade. It just makes a lot of sense and works.


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 29, 2011)

Mezzaluna, salad spinner and wide mouth Mason jar vacuum sealer.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 29, 2011)

I love my chop wizard.  I hate dicing and it does a wonderful job.  I also swear by my Braun handmixer.  It comes with an attachment that does a wonderful job of mincing, chopping and grinding, and a stick blender attachment that does a wonderful job.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 29, 2011)

babetoo said:


> i love my immersion blender. have hanging on hook under neath a cupboard.


 
I agree with you Babe I don't think my kitchen would run with my Imersion blender.

Josie


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 29, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I'll second the Ninja, the first version anyway, the blue one. I wish food processors had that double stacked blade. It just makes a lot of sense and works.


 
I have the blue one also it is great. The Ninga blender has three blades and will knead bread or pizza dough two cups of flour. Will turn Ice into powder in seconds,

Josie


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 29, 2011)

I have an older propane range with no top broiler in the oven. I use a toaster oven form melting things. I use it a lot. It is a bugger to keep clean, though.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a small food processor that fits on top of my blender.I use it way more than my cuisanart.

A turkey lifter that is a u shaped hook with a handle

circle molds

pyrex gravy seperator

Squeeze dishers!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 29, 2011)

4meandthem said:


> I have a small food processor that fits on top of my blender.I use it way more than my cuisanart.
> 
> A turkey lifter that is a u shaped hook with a handle
> 
> ...



Huh?


----------



## MostlyWater (Jan 29, 2011)

Sandwich grill with removable plates, got cheap on Amazon.

Electric can opener, and I sometimes give one as a wedding gift too.

Pepper grinder.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 29, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Huh?


 Ice cream scoopers in various sizes. I love mine!!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 29, 2011)

I have LOTS of grinders with different things in them including a herb and spice blend.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 30, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Ice cream scoopers in various sizes. I love mine!!



Oh.  Thanks, MsMofet.  I'd never heard them called squeeze dishers before.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 30, 2011)

Love the grinder idea. I use my ice cream scoppers for lots of things.

Josie


----------



## msmofet (Jan 30, 2011)

Food saver
Scale small and large
Cast iron grill/griddle


----------



## msmofet (Jan 30, 2011)

Josie1945 said:


> Love the grinder idea. I use my ice cream scoppers for lots of things.
> 
> Josie


I have 4 of the large everything mills (ceramic blades) - the 1 pictured with herbs and spices I blend, 1 with white and pink sea salt crystals, 1 with 4 peppcorn blend, 1 with red pepper flakes. I also have small plastic ones that are a fine grind - 1 with dry oregano, 1 with dry roasted garlic salt, 1 with everyday seasoning blend from Trader Joe's (their grinder is very course).

I have 3 size dishers


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 30, 2011)

Ms mofet, love my vacum sealer, Looking for a scale.

Josie


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jan 30, 2011)

I loved my mums 50 yrs old steam fruit juice extractor. I only used it on hard friut like apples and pears, it fell to bits last year and I cant find a new one.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 30, 2011)

Food Saver
Acme Safety Grater


----------



## Silversage (Jan 30, 2011)

Things I could do without, but sure wouldn't want to:
Food Saver 
Scale 
Microplane 
Salad Spinner 
Electric Griddle 
Dishers

Things I couldn't do without:
Knives
Tongs
Whisks
Silicone spatulas


----------



## megamark (Jan 30, 2011)

I love my slapchop. Instant chopped nuts.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 30, 2011)

Love the Nuwave oven. And my electric Pressure cooker. I use both of them often.

Josie


----------



## Linda123 (Jan 30, 2011)

I had the neatest Black & Decker hand mixer that ran on rechargeable batteries...I kept it beside the stove and used it about everyday....it had 4 attachments. The batteries died off and now the little mixer is gone, but not forgotten.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 30, 2011)

My food processor, once a dust gatherer, has become a trusted and much used appliance.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 31, 2011)

My old Sunbeam portable mixer.  I have a new one now, not Sunbeam, but I haven't had the need to use it.

It feels good knowing it's there when I need it.


----------



## luvs (Jan 31, 2011)

this very old nutcracker my Pap gave me. very simplistic, yet very appreciated


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 31, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My food processor, once a dust gatherer, has become a trusted and much used appliance.


 
I use my food processor to knead bread kneads it in two minutes.

Josie


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 31, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> My old Sunbeam portable mixer. I have a new one now, not Sunbeam, but I haven't had the need to use it.
> 
> It feels good knowing it's there when I need it.


 
I don't use my mixer often, don't make desserts. But you are right It does feel good knowing it is there. 

Josie


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 31, 2011)

Glad we bought a Lodge 7" round grill press for $18 early last year.  Helps fry burgers and steaks more quickly and evenly.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 31, 2011)

Linda123 said:


> I had the neatest Black & Decker hand mixer that ran on rechargeable batteries...I kept it beside the stove and used it about everyday....it had 4 attachments. The batteries died off and now the little mixer is gone, but not forgotten.


 
Linda, I had one and it died. Loved it and couldn't find another. I had forgotten about it. They were awesome.

Josie


----------



## pacanis (Jan 31, 2011)

I think the local Ace hardware had little B&D mixers for sale right before Christmas. Ten bucks. It was all I could do not to buy one, lol. I did not have a mixer at the time.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 31, 2011)

I LOVE my grinders!







Toasted black and white sesame seeds (not really a gadget but I like toasting them ahead and putting them in a shaker bottle ready to shake on salad or whatever)


----------



## babetoo (Jan 31, 2011)

i just bought an antique food grinder-chopper on e-bay. got it for 4.99. couldn't tell from the picture if it was rusty. 

at big lots last week and bought one of those brownie with the insert for individual brownies. kinda small. got 2 0 % off . will let you know how it works. maybe i will do brownies tomorrow.


----------



## radhuni (Feb 1, 2011)

My most favourite and all time favourite kitchen appliance is my 11 years old 'boti', it is perfect for peeling, cutting, chopping. I can cut paper thin slices with my boti.


----------



## Josie1945 (Feb 1, 2011)

Babetoo will you be able to clean the rust from you're grinder ?
I hope so. I have often thought about the brownie pan, I thought it would be great for making cornbread and muffins.

Josie


----------



## Josie1945 (Feb 1, 2011)

radhuni said:


> My most favourite and all time favourite kitchen appliance is my 11 years old 'boti', it is perfect for peeling, cutting, chopping. I can cut paper thin slices with my boti.


 
What is a Boti  Love your Blog.

Josie


----------



## babetoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Josie1945 said:


> Babetoo will you be able to clean the rust from you're grinder ?
> I hope so. I have often thought about the brownie pan, I thought it would be great for making cornbread and muffins.
> 
> Josie


 
cornbread and muffins crossed my mind, too. fun to experiment with the pan. could do little cakes as well. 

i hope so josie. will have to see it first. if unusable in condition, i will try. think maybe the various rust removers on the market would work. i think i even have some. should have in a couple of days and will know then.


----------



## radhuni (Feb 2, 2011)

Josie1945 said:


> What is a Boti  Love your Blog.
> 
> Josie



Thankyou and you can view this post for boti


----------



## Raindance (Feb 12, 2011)

2 antique items.  My Saladmaster food shredder/grater, gotta have those potato pancakes, and my sandwich maker.  Has a long handle, you put any leftovers and a slice of cheese between 2 buttered slices of bread, close it, lay it on a gas burner, brown that side, turn it over, brown the other, it seals the edges and no matter what you put in it, tastes great.


----------



## Josie1945 (Feb 12, 2011)

Raindance said:


> 2 antique items. My Saladmaster food shredder/grater, gotta have those potato pancakes, and my sandwich maker. Has a long handle, you put any leftovers and a slice of cheese between 2 buttered slices of bread, close it, lay it on a gas burner, brown that side, turn it over, brown the other, it seals the edges and no matter what you put in it, tastes great.


 
Raindance, I have never seen the sandwich maker you have It sounds great. I have seen the electric ones . Bought  two for daughter. Grand kids love them.

Josie


----------



## Raindance (Feb 12, 2011)

It is called Toas-Tite, they always have some on eBay.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Feb 12, 2011)

babetoo said:


> i just bought an antique food grinder-chopper on e-bay. got it for 4.99. couldn't tell from the picture if it was rusty.


 
I have my mother's grinder (the kind you anchor onto the side of a table) and have never used it. She always used it to make ham salad. Like someone's signature here on the board (one of the men, can't remember who at the moment), she started with bologna.


----------

